# Class A-C IP's



## JohnDoe (29. Mai 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen,

man sollte doch für die verschiedenen IP-Klassen bestimmte IP's vergeben (z.b. 192.?.?.?)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie diese IP's lauten?

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (29. Mai 2002)

*Klasse A*
Klasse A umfaßt Netzwerke von 1.0.0.0 bis 127.0.0.0. Die Netzwerknummer ist im ersten Oktett enthalten. Es steht also ein 24 Bit langer Hostanteil zur Verfügung, was für ca. 16 Millionen Hosts ausreicht. 

*Klasse B*
Klasse B umfaßt die Netzwerke 128.0.0.0 bis 191.255.0.0. Die Netzwerknummer ist in den ersten beiden Oktetten enthalten. Das ermöglicht 16.384 Netze mit jeweils 64.516 Hosts. 

*Klasse C*
Klasse C umfaßt die Netzwerke 192.0.0.0 bis 223.255.255.0. Die Netzwerknummer steht in den ersten drei Oktetten. Das gestattet mehr als 2 Millionen Netzwerke mit bis zu 254 Hosts. 

*Klassen D, E und F*
Adressen, die im Bereich von 224.0.0.0 bis 254.0.0.0 liegen, sind entweder experimenteller Natur oder für zukünftige Verwendungen reserviert und spezifizieren kein Netzwerk. In diesen Bereich fällt IP-Multicast. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Internet-Protokoll, das es ermöglicht, Informationen an mehrere Stellen gleichzeitig zu übertragen. 

Quelle: http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linag2/netz0202.htm


----------

